# Another website story on a Grander caught



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post952537 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 0px solid" width=175></TD><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_952537 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1px solid"><DIV class=smallfont>







*Shark bit Grander photos* </DIV><HR style="COLOR: #000000" SIZE=1><DIV id=post_message_952537>









It's unreal that this pig still made 1056 lbs. with all that meat missing. The cut accross the back is a prop chop. First time in gaff range, I go for the gaff and the rope is too short! It's *way* short of regulation length. I didn't know about it because this was the first time I've used the flying gaffs on the Intrepid. Just one more foot of rope!







Anyway, she slides under the boat and at that point and I feel the prop chop. I run for the controls (opposite corner) goose it and get the fish back behind the boat. Only a little leader chafe. Lucky-lucky. Another 1/2 hour later, we get her up again. This time I grab the other flying gaff! (longer rope) Plant it in the shoulder, get the 2nd gaff in too. 3 hour fight total. I tell the guys "now the hard part starts". So while we're trying to get the fish pulled through the door, the guys wife says "Oh look, a turtle". Then she realizes and says "it's a shark" then another shows up and then another. I tell Ricky to cleet off his gaff rope, take the helm and get us out of there! The angler and I now holding the weight of the fish being dragged through the water. Luckily we had got the head and the dorsal in the door. The dorsal wedged inside the door and that was the only reason we could make headway. The 3 Oceanic whitetip sharks followed us all the way to the front of the harbor. We didn't have far to go because we were only on the 500 fathom in front of Costco. Only a 1 to 2 mile trip. A nearby skiff saw us towing the marlin and came in for a closer look. They spotted the 3 sharks also so I yelled and signalled them to get the sharks off of us and they did. I was wondering if the sharks were going to follow us all the way into the harbor? That would have sucked huh! The whole trip in, the angler, Matt and I were pulling as hard as we could. I was sitting at the door and had my foot hard against the dorsal trying to keep it pinned inside the door. We almost lost her out the back a couple of times during the trip in. If we had, no magic grander, only a sad "almost" story. My arms, legs, shoulders and back are very sore this morning. Anyway BD'ers, here's the photos and you're the first to get the story.
</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Kona, yeah? Looks like you gotta lot of Marlin to smoke eh braddah?



Aloha, 



Mike


----------

